# Should vandalise a rare bike?



## porteous (4 Jan 2010)

I have a problem. For the last three years I have wanted to re-create a childhood bike (A Rudge Pathfinder with 27" wheels and SA 4 speed in electric blue polychromatic finish.)

My problem is that last summer I bought a polychromatic blue 27" Pathinder frame on E-Bay. BUT it is a much rarer beast, having the optional cyclo 4 speed derallieur gears. I have the right block, and even a cyclo rod changer for the chainwheel, so could restore it.

My dilema is that I may never get the right frame to recreate my old bike, so do I restore the cyclo equipped frame and wait, or do I get the braze-ons removed and convert it to the (more common) SA 4 speed frame and destroy a rarity?

Really not sure.


----------



## porteous (4 Jan 2010)

*Should I vandalise a rare bike*

I really must learn to spell!


----------



## tyred (5 Jan 2010)

I'm not familiar with the bike in question but if it's rare, I would try and keep as original as possible. I wouldn't object to fitting alloy wheels or modern brake calipers or anything else which can be easily reversed but I would be reluctant to start removing braze ons from the frame.


----------



## chris667 (5 Jan 2010)

Personally, I think it's important use the bike above all else. But I see what you mean, it's rare and old.

What does this bike look like? I think that while it's rare, it's not irreplaceable, so if it's in very poor condition I'd say fill yer boots.


----------



## chris667 (5 Jan 2010)

Personally, I think it's important use the bike above all else. But I see what you mean, it's rare and old.

What does this bike look like? I think that while it's rare, it's not irreplaceable, so if it's in very poor condition I'd say fill yer boots.


----------



## hubgearfreak (5 Jan 2010)

it's your bike, chop it up and pop-rivet the bits it into an avant-garde post-modern candlestick if you wish.


----------



## hubgearfreak (5 Jan 2010)

it's your bike, chop it up and pop-rivet the bits it into an avant-garde post-modern candlestick if you wish.


----------



## Tollers (5 Jan 2010)

It may be rare, but is it, or will it ever be "classic"?


----------



## bonk man (6 Jan 2010)

Personally I wouldn't wreck the bike you bought on fleabay if it is in anywhere nice condition, there is probably someone out there who will give it a good home, chopping bits off it is not going to make it your old machine, the frame will be different anyway [ they are all different  ] . 
On a more positive note, things often turn up if you are thinking about them so at least give it a few months before butchering a rare bike. 
Can you not just stick a 4 speed SA hub wheel in and ignore any brazed on bits? After all you might decide you are bored with it in a year or so


----------



## porteous (7 Jan 2010)

*Decision time*

Thanks for the thoughts guys

On balance I have decided to keep the Pathfinder I have as a derailleur framed bike, with the original Cyclo 4 speed at the back, and a Cyclo rod changer run a double chainwheel, which is in keeping with the frame. I will probably change the bars from 1950s chromed steel to ally (Drops), and put a cotterless chainset on, all of which can be undone.

Then I can enjoy riding it while I wait for the elusive (But, oddly, more common) SA 4 speed frame, for which I already have a brand new pair of dunlop SS wheels with a new/ old FM 4 speed hub in.


----------



## atb (12 Jan 2010)

Right choice I think. The most important thing is riding them. But I also agree that we should preserve classic bikes wherever possible. Imagine how many have already been scraped, or had bits cut off. 
Good luck with the project.


----------

